# The Oldest Military Photos and Movies



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

The Oldest Military Photos and Movies .
Let's start:

Spanish–American War (April 25 – August 12, 1898)
More info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish–American_War
http://www.loc.gov/rr/hispanic/1898/
http://www.spanamwar.com/
http://www.smplanet.com/imperialism/remember.html

Movies:
http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/sawhtml/sawsp1.html MOVIES FROM THIS WAR!!!

Photos:





USS Main




Wreck of the USS Main Havana Harbor 1900




U.S. 1st Kentucky Volunteers in Puerto Rico, 1898.




Segregation in the U.S. Military, 1898.

More Photos Soon to Come!:)


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2010)

The Spanish-American War photos are about 50 years after the first daguerrotypes taken during the Mexican-American War in 1847.


----------



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The Spanish-American War photos are about 50 years after the first daguerrotypes taken during the Mexican-American War in 1847.


 
I Know but its only my photos. Free, give us some photos from Mexican-American War. Cmon guys!!!:) Let's build something together!!!


----------



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

More photos from Spanish-American War:




Rough Riders: Tampa, Florida 1898




2nd Virginia Volunteers playing with a rattlesnake : Pablo Beach, Florida 1898




Sultry day in camp : Tampa, Florida 1898




Camp of Troop F, 3rd U.S. Cavalry : Camp Tampa, Florida 1898


----------



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

More photos from Spanish-American War:




Troops en route to Cuba. Photographed during the summer of 1898. 




"Cuban volunteers in their barracks. Many of these were cigar makers at Tampa."The "Army of the Cuban Republic" was made up from 40 Cubans from Jacksonville, 200 from New York, and 150 from Key West. They set sail on the Florida to join the rebels on May 21st.




Trooper at work between drill calls : Tampa, Florida 1898




Fever wards at the division hospital : Jacksonville, Florida 1898


----------



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

Keep it coming:




Soldier and boy posing with wooden gun 1898




Camp of the 3rd Ohio Volunteers in the background : Ybor City, Florida  1898




Man giving speech to the troops : Tampa, Florida 1898?




Mascot of the "Rough Riders" 




Company D Florida volunteers at dinner 1898


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 15, 2010)

Wasnt the first actual photograph(albeit not a war photograph) produced in 1826 by Joseph Niepce(sp)?  Which would make American Civil war photos older?:uhh:


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Wasnt the first actual photograph(albeit not a war photograph) produced in 1826 by Joseph Niepce(sp)?  Which would make American Civil war photos older?:uhh:



1826...not the Civil War and check Post #2 in this thread. ;)


----------



## Dame (Jul 15, 2010)

Some pretty good Civil War photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/veterans_of_the_american_civil_war/pool/


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 15, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> 1826...not the Civil War and check Post #2 in this thread. ;)


To clarify, I ment that wouldnt Civil War photos have been older than the ones posted right?


----------



## jasion (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys keep cool bring yours photos from others wars:) Its open thread. Those photos is an example


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Rolling:




On the U.S. skirmish line 1898




American troops in Havana, Cuba 1898




Rough Riders filling belts with cartridges 1898




Loading camp supplies at Tampa 1898




Spanish-American War infantryman 1898


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

More of them:




Spanish-American War officer on horseback  1898




Spanish-American War officer in front of tent 1898




Rough Riders : Tampa, Florida 1898




Rough Riders : Tampa, Florida 1898


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Soldiers:




 Officers of the Spanish-American War at the Tampa Bay hotel 1898, L-R: Colonel Babcock, Mr. McKittrick, Brigadier General Ludlow, Major Jacobs, Major General Shafter, First Lieutenant Gailey, Lieutenant Colonel Humphrey, First Lieutenant Noble. 




Troops of Company D : Troy, New York 1898




Captain Curry of the Rough Riders : Tampa, Florida 1898




Theodore Roosevelt and other high ranking officials 1898,   	1. ?, 2. Allen Capran, 3. Major General Joseph Wheeler, 4. Chaplain Brown, 5. Colonel Leonard Wood, 6. Colonel Theodore Roosevelt. 




Officers of Co.M of the Florida Infantry Regiment, 1st,   	L-R: Augustine V. Long, First Lieutenant; Eugene S. Matthews, Captain; George C. Livingston, Second Lieutenant.May 24, 1898. Starke, FL.


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Few more:




Buffalo soldiers




Akron, Ohio, Band at mess during Spanish American War, ca. 1898. The band was possibly part of the 8th Ohio Volunteer Infantry formed from the 8th Ohio National Guard and mustered into service in the United States Army during the Spanish-American War. 




US soldiers in trench near Manilla




US troops crossing Rio Grande River in Philippines


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Next one:




Company E of the 9th Infantry reading newspapers during the Spanish-American war (1898)




9th Infantry breaking camp to embark for the Spanish-American war (1898)




9th United States Calvary training horses for Spanish-American war (ca. 1898)




Soldiers of the 2nd Regiment of Louisiana Volunteers at train depot: Cocoa, Florida (1898)


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Few more, very interesting imo:




Army signal corps soldiers during the Spanish-American war (1898) 




Signal Corps telegraph and telephone office: Jacksonville, Florida (1898) 




Alligator shot by the captain of 4th Illinois Volunteers: Jacksonville, Florida (1898)




Chaplain of the New Jersey Volunteers handing a testament to an applicant (1898)




Roosevelt's Rough Riders leaving Tampa aboard the transport "Concho" headed for Santiago de Cuba (1898)


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Rolling:




Company B of the 21st Infantry on a dusty march during the Spanish-American war (1898) 




9th U.S. Cavalry embarking for Cuba : Port Tampa, Florida 




Loading horses onto railroad cars at Port Tampa during the Spanish-American war 




Cannons being loaded on transport preparing to sail to Cuba for the Spanish-American war : Tampa, Florida 




3rd Nebraska Volunteers marching on the beach : Pablo Beach, Florida


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Spanish Ships in the Spanish-American War part 1:




Alfonso XIII was a protected cruiser with a 276-member crew. 




Emperador Carlos V - Larger and more powerful than the Cristobal Colón, this armored cruiser was one of a few Spanish ships to escape destruction of the U.S. Navy. 




Marques de Ensenada - This light-armor protected warship/cruiser was with Admiral Montojo's fleet at Manila when it was destroyed by Admiral Dewey's squadron. 




The Havana was the most recently constructed vessel in the Spanish Navy; it was previously the Carlo Alberto of Italy. This photograph was taken at Spezia just as the ship left the dock after the launching ceremony. 




The Infanta Maria Teresa carried Admiral Cervera out of Santiago Harbor on July 3, 1898.


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

Spanish Ships in the Spanish-American War part 2:




The Navarra was a new ship built as a commerce destroyer for the Spanish Navy.




The Nueva España was one of a number of little gunboats to be found in the Cuban waters during the war. 




This cruiser was part of Admiral Cervera's fleet. On Sunday July 3, 1898, off the coast of Santiago de Cuba, Admiral Sampson reported that the Almirante Oquendo was probably set on fire in the first fifteen minutes of the sea-fight with the United States. 




General Valdes - Cuban insurgents were kept guarded within walls of the ancient castle and fortress of Monjuich which was high above the city of Barcelona. This dispatch-boat was used by the Spanish Navy to protect Monjuich. 




The Varese, an armored cruiser from Italy, is shown moving form stocks at the Leghorn dockyard. The Spanish flag is being hoisted as she takes the water. The Varese saw no active duty during the war.


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

American Ships in the Spanish-American War part 1:





The U.S.S. Brooklyn in holiday dress. Admiral Schley's armored cruiser was the principal target of the enemy and was hit often and reported more casualties than any other vessel.




Repair was needed for the battleship U.S.S. Chicago, including replacing the rig and placing new machinery such as a new battery of rapid-firing guns. 




In May 1898 the U.S.S. Columbia collided with a British merchant steamer. It was the first serious mishap to befall any vessel of the U.S. Navy after the outbreak of the war.




The U.S.S. Constitution at Charlestown Navy Yard in Boston, Massachusetts. This war ship carries guns on two decks. 




Torpedo Boat the U.S.S. Cushing.


----------



## jasion (Jul 16, 2010)

American Ships in the Spanish-American War part 2:




Commanded by Henry W. Lyon, this dispatch boat carried the flag of the President and Secretary of the Navy for 12 years and carried more distinguished guests than any other boat in the U.S. Navy. The U.S.S. Dolphin was one of the first modern ships constructed for naval service in the U.S. During the war it was transformed into a war-vessel and at Guantanamo Bay, along with the U.S.S. Marblehead, the U.S.S. Dolphin protected U.S. Marines from defeat. 




The U.S.S. Helena was a rapid-fire gunboat with 1,600 horsepower. On July 21, 1898, with six consorts, it destroyed five Spanish gunboats, a transport, and other vessels at Manzanillo. 




Detail of a rapid-fire gun on board the U.S.S. Helena. 




Detail of a Driggs-Schroeder rapid-fire gun on board the U.S.S. Helena. This rapid-fire gun was capable of firing 20 shells a minute and thus was key weapon in the destruction of Spanish Admirals Montojo and Cervera's fleets.


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

American Ships in the Spanish-American War part 3:




The U.S.S. Iowa was the biggest battleship in the U.S. fleet. It was involved in the first bombardment of the fort near Santiago. It cost three million dollars to build and was equipped with 11,000 horsepower. 




The U.S.S. Katahdin was a harbor defense ram with a gigantic projectile, and at the time of the war was the only vessel of its type in the world. It was held in reserve during the war for possible harbor defense; there was never an opportunity to display its efficiency. 




The U.S.S. Lehigh was a monitor boat specifically used for harbor defense of the New England coast. 




On June 8, 1898, along with the U.S.S. Yankee, the U.S.S. Marblehead bombarded the shore at Guantanamo while the U.S.S. St. Louis cut the French cable. The boat cost $674,000. 




The U.S.S. Miantonomoh was the first armor vessel of the new army.


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

American Ships in the Spanish-American War part 4:




The military mast of the U.S.S. New Orleans included three tops. The two lower ones were used for rapid-fire and machine guns, and the top one was used for the electric search light. 




This armored cruiser was used as a battleship under the command of Rear-Admiral Sampson. It was the ship from which the first shot was fired; on April 27, 1898, the vessel bombarded Matanzas. 




On Saturday, August 20, 1898, the Oregon returned to New York City. The ship travelled a total of 14,000 miles. 




The hospital ship U.S.S. Solace was fitted out by the U.S. Government especially for the convenience and comfort of the sick and the wounded. It conveyed the sick and wounded from the theater of war to U.S. hospitals at such places as Tampa, Florida.


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

Oldschool medevac:




Lifeboats rescue surviving crewmen of the wrecked USS  Maine  anchored in Havana, Cuba, after an explosion destroyed the battleship in 1898, serving as the catalyst for the outbreak of the Spanish-American War.


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

Another old conflict: 

Cuban War of Independence (1895–1898)
Info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuban_War_of_Independence

Photos:




Calixto García, a general of Cuban rebel forces, (left) with American Brigadier General William Ludlow with Cuban rebels in the background, 1898.




Cuban Patriots called Mambises posing for a snap-shot in 1895 during the "Cuban Independence War,"
better know as the "Spanish American War."




These black and white Cubans were fighting together to emancipate their beloved country from the Spanish Colony.




Black & White Cubans have always eaten from the same plate.




If you ask a Chinese-Cuban , Italian Cuban, Spanish Cuban, African-Cuban, Cuban Jew or a American-Cuban;
where is he/she from? Their answer will be always a simple one: -- "I'm Cuban."


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

More photos:




Cubans are proud of being Cuban.




Their ancestry and/or religion for a Cuban are irrelevant to them
when it comes to defining where they are from.




The Cuban machete was more powerful than the Spanish Colony firearms




Cubans fought against the Spanish Colony yoke with the unbending
determination to conquer freedom. And they did,




Cuban women were as brave and determined as
the men to make Cuba an independent country.


----------



## jasion (Jul 19, 2010)

Rolling:




Can you imagine fighting a war like this? It was hard for the Cuban Liberators to fight a powerful and very well equipped
Spanish Colony Army. But their determination to become free was more powerful.




Cuban Patriots called Mambises in 1898 charging towards Spanish Colony arm forces


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

Mexican–American War April 25, 1846 – February 2, 1848

Info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican–American_War
http://www.dmwv.org/mexwar/mexwar1.htm

Photos:




 Invented by Louis Daguerre in 1839, the daguerreotype was the first form of photography. Pictured (top) are daguerreotypes of Mexican civilians; (bottom) a U.S. soldier and a Mexican cadet and friend.

Daguerreotypes, courtesy of the Graham Pilecki historical collection





Artist unknown, Col. Hamtramck, Virginia Volunteers, daguerreotype, ca. 1847


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

Few more: 

French Revolution of 1848
Info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Revolution_of_1848

Few Daguerreotypes:
Photographs of the barricaded streets of Paris during the 1848 revolution were taken by Hippolyte Bayard and Thibault. The enlargement of the barricaded street shows the considerable detail and sharpness that could be achieved by a Daguerreotype.




M. Thibault 
Paris Uprising [Showing barricaded streets] 
1848 




M. Thibault 
Barricades Before the Attack, Rue Saint-Maur (French: Barricades avant l'attaque, Rue Saint-Maur) 
1848 




M. Thibault 
Barricades Before the Attack, Rue Saint-Maur (French: Barricades avant l'attaque, Rue Saint-Maur) [Detail] 
1848


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2010)

The photos from Jacksonville during the Spanish-American War? I'd have to ask my dad, but he knows where those were taken. The camps and hospital are documented in local history books; the hospital is now covered by an office building as I recall.


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

Big days for Florida. In 1898 national attention focused on Florida as the Spanish-American War began. The port city of Tampa served as the primary staging area for U.S. troops bound for the war in Cuba. The arrival of over 30,000 troops, including Lieutenant Colonel Theodore Roosevelt and his Rough Riders cavalry unit, changed Tampa from a small town to into a city. Florida, the closest state to the Caribbean and home to a large Cuban immigrant population, became the setting for much of the action in Cuba's fight for independence from Spain.
If you got modern photos of those sites plz put them here. :)


----------



## RileyLoughlin (Jun 19, 2020)

interesting, thanks


----------



## RileyLoughlin (Jun 19, 2020)

I work as a copywriter, I just recently covered this topic, studied in detail in order to write a good article. This topic is really strong, and materials are collected, and really accurate and necessary illustrations. Nevertheless, I recommend studydriver.com/spanish-american-war-essay/ to delve deeper into this topic in more detail, into individual questions, problems, and a chronicle of events. Studying Spanish American War Essays is interesting and fascinating, but the materials are complicated, although it depends on your skill.


----------



## RileyLoughlin (Jun 19, 2020)

When studying an essay  studydriver.com/spanish-american-war-essay/ , I recommend studying What Caused the Spanish American War, How Resulted the Spanish-American War and Spanish-American War: Letters of a Volunteer the most informative and in fact details are revealed.


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 19, 2020)

@RileyLoughlin 

Are you a bot?

(Blink twice if not)


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm going to lock this based on the odd and inaccurate wording of a "copyright editor". And the weird necro posting.

Staff, feel free to reopen, if you see this differently.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2020)

@RileyLoughlin -

I edited your profile.  Not a good idea to write out your mailing address under your location.
Same with your pic, please use something more generic until we get to know you.


----------

